# Tractor Scoop



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

I spoke with Agri-Fab today and they are in fact the manufacturers of the new tractor scoop put out in the 2005 Craftsman catalog number 24847.

I also put in a request for a snow/dozer blade that will use the same mounting system as the tractor scoop and snow thrower. Would anyone be in support of a new GT blade that is easy to attach and can be used with the mower deck on for small jobs in the summer or to switch from the bucket to the blade in a few minutes?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

seems thats thats the way they should work. Nice to see the scoop added to the line anyway.


Also Welcome to TF!!!!!


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the welcome Ingersoll444


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Boy, that's exactly what I want! I currently use the Johnny Bucket Jr and the Craftsman dozer blade. And when I switch them back and forth, it's a pain. Getting the JBJr on is pretty easy, but putting the dozer blade on is a pain and involves crawling under the tractor. Moreover, the dozer blade doesn't use the JBJr's electric lift mechanism but rather a manual one. I'm interested to see if Agri-Fab can solve this issue. I will say that I really like the JBJr and it's hard to see anyone else building something as good.


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*I agree*

Realist,

I would love to try the JBJr and will as soon as I get some money together. Maybe the best of both worlds would be a JBJr snow plow the uses the same mounting system as the tractor scoop they offer?


----------

